# Immigration Application - Non-migrating dependent family members



## tonyaldo (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all, I recently received an invitation for subclass 189 based on 65 points. I am more or less done with the online application but would like to clarify some of the questions in the form. I assume most here have submitted their apps so any hints would be greatly appreciated. 


1) Relationship status
I am getting engaged soon and am thinking of selecting engaged. When I do that it asks me "Date of intended marriage". I do not know the date for certain at this point so I will guesstimate. Do you understand the significance of this answer? Generally speaking, how easy/difficult it is to get your wife after you have landed in Australia?


2) Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application? Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
At the moment, nobody is interested in migrating with me. In the future, after landing, my mother and sister (27 yrs old) may like to join me. How easy/difficult is it to apply a visa for them?

3) 
Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
What is the definition of dependent here? And if they are non-migrating what is the significance of this question? Should I mention my mother and sister and non-migrating dependent family members? Would this make a difference when and should they decide to migrate to Australia?

4)
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
I have lived in several countries since I was born. Does this mean I have to list every country I lived in since the date I was born? Or does this only apply to my adult life? How do your respond to this question?

Thanks


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

I take it your mother & sister are not dependent on you, so you don't add them (as presumably if they live in the Uk they at least have income from the state) At 27 your sister is not dependent on anyone probably, & can apply for her own Visa.

They're asking you if you've lived in any countries other than where you live atm ...list them, particularly if you are originally from a HR country. Does it say "since you were an adult?"

As to a girlfriend, she's just that until you get engaged in which case inform DIAC of any change to your relationship as time goes on- unless she's a De-facto in which case you should include her on your application.....& will be asked to provide proof of that.


----------

